

Why I'm joining Cozy Cloud – hint: personal cloud matters - gelnior
http://standblog.org/blog/post/2015/03/11/Why-I-m-joining-Cozy-Cloud-%28hint%3A-personal-cloud-matters%29

======
gelnior
Yep, French Open Source Software community is federating to build a strong
alternative to major cloud services. It's getting very interesting.

------
trimtab
How does "Cozy Cloud" compare with other open source clouds like OwnCloud?

------
calico
Very good news for open-source software

------
proussea
Wow, big moves from both sides !

